# Ed thinks NBA players should not owns Guns



## Drakekiller (Apr 3, 2002)

Still, when it comes to moronic reactions, it's tough to beat MSNBC's Ed Schultz, who wants Commissioner Stern to ban NBA players from owning firearms. How about taking guns from anyone that makes a mistake with a gun.


----------



## Lil Sand Bay (Feb 2, 2005)

A mistake with a gun...take away the basketballs.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

I wonder how many of those guns are registered anyways?


----------



## Bug Guy (Jul 19, 2009)

I wonder how many NBA players have shot their own dog while hunting????


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

I wonder first of all..... did the team or arena had a policy against firearms being on premise? Not sure what state or what ever....but was a permit issue or anything against the law with the firearms or possession of the firearm?

But yes this guy was an idiot for pointing a gun at another player or what ever the incident was or what happened. But before you start to BAN or make regulations.....were any of the above laws an issue?

But this is sad and a black eye on any gun owner. Because these guys are supposed to be role models.....so any liberal will that this and run with it.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Bug Guy said:


> I wonder how many NBA players have shot their own dog while hunting????


I know some rich southerns that weren't NBA players that shot their dogs after their annual ND pheasant hunting trip. Needless to say they aren't welcome back. uke: uke: uke:


----------



## TK33 (Aug 12, 2008)

> wonder how many NBA players have shot their own dog while hunting????


 :rollin: :rollin: :rollin:

some say he did it on purpose. I can still hear that ahole spitting out his conservative values and agenda, the main reason that I can still hear it is because it was about two years ago. :down:

here is a great summary of that freaking sellout Schultz, what a loser.
http://www.examiner.com/x-1417-Gun-...s-Ed-Schultz-Ban-NBA-players-from-owning-guns


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

Bug Guy said:


> I wonder how many NBA players have shot their own dog while hunting????


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

Woof woof, BANG!

Silly Eddie.


----------



## bwnelson (Oct 29, 2002)

Ed Ed Ed ... just because your dog came with a tag, didn't mean you had to fill it ...

But we should give him a chance. How about Ed v. Karl Malone in a charity pay per view MMA event? If Ed wins, proceeds to Brady Bunch. If Karl wins, NRA. I'd LOVE to see that example setting!


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

bwnelson said:


> Ed Ed Ed ... just because your dog came with a tag, didn't mean you had to fill it ...
> 
> But we should give him a chance. How about Ed v. Karl Malone in a charity pay per view MMA event? If Ed wins, proceeds to Brady Bunch. If Karl wins, NRA. I'd LOVE to see that example setting!


Ed would be a billionaire if he had a buck for everytime somebody was laughing AT him.

I thought it was great when he was on AM 1100 this summer. Even though the big baby only lasted two weeks!


----------



## spentwings (Apr 25, 2007)

Ed's a joke alright...but I don't find him funny.


----------



## Sparky477 (May 4, 2004)

Chuck Smith said:


> Because these guys are supposed to be role models......


Drug use, infidelity, cheating, dog fighting, shootings....................sports figures are just that, sports figures, not role models.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Sparky477 said:


> Chuck Smith said:
> 
> 
> > Because these guys are supposed to be role models......
> ...


You forgot about murders.


----------



## startown (Nov 14, 2005)

Ed: You are dumb! I am ashamed to have graduated from the same college as him. (Moorhead State).

I think he took too many blindside hits while at QB at MSU!


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

> Sparky477 wrote:
> 
> Chuck Smith wrote: Because these guys are supposed to be role models......
> 
> ...


You forgot the key phrase in what I said......SUPPOSED TO BE.....because they are not now a days.


----------



## BrightBeaver (Jan 8, 2010)

Yeah I think the days of sports role models are well over. Even if they don't do something while in sport they'll release a book later on that puts them in some sort of predicament :lol:


----------



## Northman (Sep 8, 2008)

"some say he did it on purpose. I can still hear that ahole spitting out his conservative values and agenda, the main reason that I can still hear it is because it was about two years ago."

Mr. Ed is NO Conservative! He is a flaming Liberal now.....FYI.


----------



## Pesticidal (May 10, 2004)

If vinegar and water were banned, Ed wouldn't be the bag man, so to speak.


----------



## kingcanada (Sep 19, 2009)

do you need a gun when you're tall enough to hunt the geese with a rake? :lol: :lol: :lol: sorry, had to do it. bringing up the subject with the NBA could potentially be used to educate the masses on the gun issue in general. depending on who gets involved we could come out winners. the right exposure may be good.


----------



## Pesticidal (May 10, 2004)

Maybe they should take guns away from people that shoot their dogs....


----------

